# häntä huippaa / huimaa / pyöryttää



## n8abx9

"häntä huippaa / huimaa / pyöryttää"

Tarkoittaako kaikki verbit samaa asiaa vai onko eroja?


----------



## Finland

Hei!

Huipata on sävyltään selvästi arkisempi ja puhekielisempi kuin huimata ja pyörryttää. Huimaaminen on nähdäkseni vähän lievempää: vaikka korkeassa paikassa voi vähän huimata, mutta pyörryttäminen saattaa viitata jo siihen, että ihan oikeasti on sellainen olo, että voisi pyörtyä.

HTH
s


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos paljon!


----------

